# australian herpetological symposium



## herpingjournal (Aug 31, 2011)

We are pleased to bring this very special offer to you.

Due to the success of Reptiles Australasia, we are now able to heavily subsidise the Australian Herpetological Symposium to be held in Sydney this October 1&2.

We are proud to announce that the launch of the highly anticipated “The Complete Carpet Python” will be at the Gala Dinner on the Saturday night.
One of the authors, Dr Justin Julander will be in attendance to sign copies and give an after dinner presentation on what are rapidly becoming ones of the most popular and diverse snakes in the world.

Delegates will receive a FREE copy of “The Complete Carpet Python” at the launch and you will have the opportunity to get it signed by the one of the authors. Delegates will also receive issue 2 of Reptiles Australasia, samples of the IRCF journal REPTILES & AMPHIBIANS, and plenty more!

We are also excited to announce we have some other special guests on the night.
John and Sandy Binns, Organization - International Reptile Conservation Foundation and Fred Burton MBE 
Cayman Islands special event: saving the Grand Cayman Blue Iguana - Telegraph. will also be in attendance.


And finally, Sydney University has kindly provided us with a lecture theatre to keep the costs low, and this larger room will allow more delegates to attend.
Everyone who has paid the higher registration costs will be refunded the difference in the next day or so.

The programme will be finalised in the next few days, so stay posted.

The numbers are strictly limited so be quick.

The total investment for the 2 day Symposium, 3 course dinner, Book Launch and more *$499*

Book on our web-site here via PayPal where you may also use your credit card

Australian Herpetological Symposium 2011 | Reptiles Australasia


----------



## Colin (Aug 31, 2011)

fantastic news  thats awesome


----------



## FusionMorelia (Aug 31, 2011)

thats wicked! thanks heaps this is an unbelievable event with unreal people involved from top to bottom , 
i cant wait!


----------



## Ambush (Aug 31, 2011)

Shame I cant attend.. sounds like a great weekend. I have a speedway reunion and there is not many of us left.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Aug 31, 2011)

great! hope i can make it


----------



## Colin (Aug 31, 2011)

herpingjournal said:


> We are proud to announce that the launch of the highly anticipated “The Complete Carpet Python” will be at the Gala Dinner on the Saturday night.
> One of the authors, Dr Justin Julander will be in attendance to sign copies and give an after dinner presentation on what are rapidly becoming ones of the most popular and diverse snakes in the world.



sensational  I can't wait for a copy of this book.. was chatting to our member Nick Mutton (co-author of the book) today on Facebook.. This is what Nick said..



> The book is a full 350 pages and there is no wasted space. Its very comprehensive. There are some very technical and scientific sections in it so there is a quite a bit in it for the more advanced keeper. The topics cover everything from captive care to evolutionary history and reproductive physiology. While morphs are not the priomary focus of the book there the last section is approximately 80 pages of morph and designer carpet images. We are very proud of it and hope it well recieved.
> 
> The book has a fair amount of original research and analysis in it, there are definitely subjects and information included in it that have never been addressed in previous books, particularly in the areras of natural/evolutionary history. We also performed a series of expiriments with maternal incubations under different conditions and tracked several variable. From this dat we were able to construct a series of graphs that charted these variable so temperature and humidity etc. over the duration of incubation. This data provided some results I think will surprise some people.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 31, 2011)

This is another fantastic opportunity for serious Australian herpers to expand their thinking and gain a different perspective on their hobby. The Symposium in Cairns was the most enriching reptile group-experience I have ever attended, and I've been keeping for 50 years +!

Justin Julander has to be one of the nicest blokes I've ever met, and is without question one of the world's foremost experts on the Carpet Python group. Attendees won't be disappointed if their interest is Carpet Pythons, and Justin can also throw a very bright light on the neuro issues that we hear are problematic for Jags. An academic, he has a deep understanding of the problem. Haven't seen the book, but I reckon it'll be a cracker!

The full lineup for the Symposium is looking impressive indeed, and from my experience at the last one in Cairns, it's not just the formal presentations that are significant, but the social contact throughout the weekend which can change your perspectives on the way you manage your interest in reptiles.

Neil is to be congratulated for his Symposium endeavours, which simply seek to bring something unique and enormously beneficial, especially to serious Aussie herpetologists. With a significant list of international guests to transport and accommodate, these are not cheap events to present. I think of it as an investment in my herp future!

There have been mischievous rumours that this year's Symposium is not going ahead - ignore them

Jamie



$NaKe PiMp said:


> great! hope i can make it



Come on Rob, of course you can! Get that bike warmed up and ready to go!

J


----------



## mummabear (Aug 31, 2011)

See you there guys. I can't wait. I have been looking forward to this since last years one.


----------



## Tiliqua (Aug 31, 2011)

That's a fantastic price! Great stuff!


----------



## herpingjournal (Sep 1, 2011)

this is definitely an opportunity not to be missed


----------



## Kenno (Sep 1, 2011)

Great opportunity


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey, isn't that a change - a snake book without a Chondro on the cover ! I spent a few hours in the back of a car (I'm not silly!) while Justin crawled around in the rain, mud and leeches near Cairns, photographing geckos 'in situ.' But the time I spent talking with him when he was actually in the car told me he knows his stuff.

One of the really nice things about the Symposium's international guests in Cairns was the complete lack of ego they demonstrated - each and every one of them was pleasant, modest and accessible, and they were all very free with their knowledge. Very easy to chat with them over lunch or whatever...

Jamie


----------



## Wild~Touch (Sep 1, 2011)

Gotta say I am kinda partial to the cover of the new book 

While I've never met the authors in person I feel like I know them both (slightly) after listening to their guest appeareances on Reptile Radio

I agree Jamie  they know their stuff and how refreshing is that in todays world.... (no itchy bits from either one)

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Colin (Sep 1, 2011)

both Nick Mutton and Dr Justin Julander are two people's whose knowledge and opinions I trust and respect.. 
I can't wait for this book.. and the 2011 symposium looks like its going to be awesome..


----------



## herpingjournal (Sep 1, 2011)

a more gracious person than justin would be hard to find, and that characteristic runs in his family.

all the speakers are more than generous with their time and willingness to part with their knowledge. you will never meet nicer folk in the hobby than those coming to sydney and you may learn more in one week-end than you may otherwise, in years. you will make great new friends, as we all did in cairns last year. i even made friends with a socialist, who would have thought!

opportunities like this are rare; do not be one that drinks from the cup of regret.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 1, 2011)

I have to agree with Jamie's comments. Having spent a week with them up on Cape York, we had terrific time, they were good company, very keen field herpers and of course we had some very interesting conversations when we were not herping. Listening to Justin's presentation in Cairns was a treat and I have no doubt his talk in Sydney will be just as informative and exciting.

M


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm very keen for the release of this book too! Fortunately the Symposium is going to be aon school holidays so i may be able to get along.

Anyone able to put me up for a weekend in Sydney?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 1, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I'm very keen for the release of this book too! Fortunately the Symposium is going to be aon school holidays so i may be able to get along.
> 
> Anyone able to put me up for a weekend in Sydney?



Just organise to get down here Gordo - I'm sure we can organise the other details - find an abandoned car near the Uni or something else which might be suitable !



herpingjournal said:


> a more gracious person than justin would be hard to find, and that characteristic runs in his family.
> 
> all the speakers are more than generous with their time and willingness to part with their knowledge. you will never meet nicer folk in the hobby than those coming to sydney and you may learn more in one week-end than you may otherwise, in years. you will make great new friends, as we all did in cairns last year. i even made friends with a socialist, who would have thought!
> 
> opportunities like this are rare; do not be one that drinks from the cup of regret.



Well... I even met a couple of likeable capitalists... talk about hens teeth! That was novel experience for me too !

J


----------



## dottyback (Sep 1, 2011)

$499..A far better price for us more 'poorer' folk..


----------



## FAY (Sep 1, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> One of the really nice things about the Symposium's international guests in Cairns was the complete lack of ego they demonstrated - each and every one of them was pleasant, modest and accessible, and they were all very free with their knowledge. Very easy to chat with them over lunch or whatever...
> 
> Jamie




Like a lot of things....it is usually the 'would be's that could be's' are the ones with the egos.

This is a fantastic offer/opportunity for all reptile lovers. Big thanks to the organisers.


----------



## Kurto (Sep 1, 2011)

It's going to be a fantastic event.

Last year I was unaware that it was happening until it was on. And this year having it in my own backyard, I'll be kicking myself if I don't go! I think I'll have to rustle up some funds!


----------



## herpingjournal (Sep 1, 2011)

Nick Mutton has cancelled other plans and will now be coming out as well for the launch.

this will be one of the few opportunities people will ever have to get a copy of the book signed by both authors (and get to meet such fine gentlemen). this will be a memorable occasion for many, not just the book collectors.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 1, 2011)

herpingjournal said:


> Nick Mutton has cancelled other plans and will now be coming out as well for the launch.
> 
> this will be one of the few opportunities people will ever have to get a copy of the book signed by both authors (and get to meet such fine gentlemen). this will be a memorable occasion for many, not just the book collectors.



oh wow now this is the best bonus news yet, this is awesome i can not wait see ya all their!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 1, 2011)

That's great news Neil. Shaping up nicely!

J


----------



## D3pro (Sep 1, 2011)

Great stuff! The site has been updated with all the current info.
Looking forward to the book.... maybe someone can send me a signed copy


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 1, 2011)

Ha... I bet Nick Mutton gets a few new friends on Facebook now !

J

OK... on behalf of Reptiles Australasia, sponsors of the 2011 Australian Hepetological Symposium to be held in Sydney on October 1&2... Mark Spataro will be coming from the States to deliver a talk on the rare, mysterious and little known Boelen's Python. This species, from New Guinea, is probably the rarest python in captivity at this point in time, seems not be bred with any consistency, but is a spectacular species indeed.

We will have more good news to announce in the next few days  

Jamie

OK... on behalf of Reptiles Australasia, sponsors of the 2011 Australian Hepetological Symposium to be held in Sydney on October 1&2... Mark Spataro will be coming from the States to deliver a talk on the rare, mysterious and little known Boelen's Python. This species, from New Guinea, is probably the rarest python in captivity at this point in time, seems not be bred with any consistency, but is a spectacular species indeed.

We will have more good news to announce in the next few days 

Jamie

_where's that echo coming from _


----------



## NickM (Sep 4, 2011)

I met Mark Spataro When we both spoke at the Morelia symposium at the National Breeders Expo in Daytona last year. He is a really fun guy to hang around with for a weekend! He also has a wealth of knowledge on _M. boeleni_, its habitat as well as some stories about the regions culture and people. You will all really enjoy his presentation.

I am looking forward to meeting everyone and hopefully doing a little field herping!

Nick


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 4, 2011)

Sounds great Nick, I'm very much looking forward to catching up with those I met in Cairns last year, and a few more as well! It sure beats Facebook connections !


----------



## herpingjournal (Sep 5, 2011)

rob porter's presentation on M.carinata focuses on the expeditions to find this species in the wild; the history of such a successful project will be inspiring to all.

the photography should be special, from the prince regent sound landscape to images of _Diporiphora superba_ , i am sure the field herpers will love this one.


----------



## Lachesis (Sep 5, 2011)

When will the Carpet Python book be available to the public,and who will be selling it?


----------



## NickM (Sep 5, 2011)

Lachesis said:


> When will the Carpet Python book be available to the public,and who will be selling it?



It should be widely available in November. The earliest anyone in the world will get it should be the advance copies in Australia associated with the symposium.

Nick


----------



## herpingjournal (Sep 5, 2011)

but, can you wait.........


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 8, 2011)

Reptiles Australasia, sponsors of the 2011 Australian Herpetological Symposium in Sydney, October 1&2, would also like to announce that they are bringing Greg Miles to Sydney to act as M/C at the Symposium. Many of you will have seen Greg during his recent visit when he addressed the AHS - and I'm sure you would have been impressed with his style and knowledge. He's also been a recent participant in the Oenpelli Python discussion here on APS. There are few people who know more about this species than Greg, his time as a ranger in Kakadu brought him into contact with this fascinating species more than almost any white man on the planet.

So we've got Boelen's and Oenpellis covered... it will be a great gig!

(Just an edit... Greg won't be discussing Oenpellis formally... but I'm sure that he'll be able to answer some of the questions delegates may have if they collar him personally!) 

Jamie


----------



## silverback (Sep 11, 2011)

*Programme of Events*
*Day 1 - October 1st 2011*


align="center"
|- 
|
*Time *

|
*Speaker *

|
*Topic *

|- 
| 8:00 AM
| Registration
|- 
| 8:30 AM
| Welcome Address
|- 
| 9:30 AM
| Rob Porter
| Morelia carinata
|- 
| 10:30 AM
| Morning Tea
|- 
| 10:45 AM
| Terry Phillip
| Thinking Outside the Square
|- 
| 11:45 AM
| Coming Soon
| Crocodile Farming
|- 
| 12:30 PM
| Lunch
|- 
| 1:15 PM
| Aimee Silla
| ART for anurans
|- 
| 2:15 PM
| Phillip Byrne
| Rare Australian Frogs
|- 
| 3:00 PM
| Afternoon Tea
|- 
| 3:15 PM
| Michael McFadden
| Saving our endangered frogs
|- 
| 4:15 PM
| Jennifer Gilbert
| Radio Tracking Sea Turtles
|- 
| 5:15 PM
| Session Close
|-

*Gala Dinner - October 2nd 2011*


align="center"
|- 
|
*Time *

|
*Speaker *

|
*Topic *

|- 
| Gala Dinner
| (Further Details Coming Soon)
|- 
| 
| Justin Julander
| Book Launch
|- 
| 
| Willi Henkel
| Special Presentation
|-

*Day 2 - October 2nd 2011*


align="center"
|- 
|
*Time *

|
*Speaker *

|
*Topic *

|- 
| 8:30 AM
| Willi Henkel
| New Caledonial Herps
|- 
| 9:30 AM
| Marc Spataro
| Morelia boeleni
|- 
| 10:30 AM
| Morning Tea
|- 
| 10:45 AM
| Rico Walder
| Morelia viridis - Improving your breeding success
|- 
| 12:15 PM
| Lunch
|- 
| 1:00 PM
| Dr Mark Simpson
| Reptile Reproductive Medicine
|- 
| 2:00 PM
| Justin Julander
| Angolan Pythons
|- 
| 2:45 PM
| Afternoon Tea
|- 
| 3:00 PM
| Emmanuel van Heygen
| Reptile Conservation on Madagascar
|- 
| 4:00 PM
| Fred Burton
| Grand Cayman Blue Iguanas
|-


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 11, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## herpingjournal (Sep 13, 2011)

don't leave it until the last minute to book, seats are limited


----------



## FAY (Sep 13, 2011)

Should be fantastic!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 13, 2011)

If it's anything like the last one it WILL be fantastic!

Jamie


----------



## herpingjournal (Sep 14, 2011)

only a fortnight to go, don't miss this opportunity.


----------



## silverback (Sep 18, 2011)

we can accommodate a limited number of people to attend the dinner only on saturday night,

this will include the world book launch of *"the Complete Carpet Python", *_(copy included),

_two dinner speakers, other gifts, meet and mingle with the symposium guest speakers and, of course, 

dinner.

see Australian Herpetological Symposium 2011 | Reptiles Australasia

_all for_ *$130 pp

*for group bookings of a table of 10 or more, please email [email protected]


----------



## Kitah (Sep 18, 2011)

I wish I could go to the symposium and meet some world renowned herpers! Hopefully I can go to the next one, once I've graduated. I can perhaps use it as my 'further learning' as a new graduate vet


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 18, 2011)

Kitah, what are parents for? Ask mom and dad to sponsor your "further learning" trip this year. (or charged it on HECS) lol


----------



## Kitah (Sep 18, 2011)

Unfortunately I can't for a few reasons. Money is just one of them! (and my parents can't help) I'm also on various rotations in FNQ during the symposium, and I don't have easy access to a teleporter  Fingers crossed for next year, though!


----------



## Lachesis (Sep 18, 2011)

I cant make the whole weekend because of work, but i can make the dinner.How can i pay for the dinner tickets?And what are all the details,in regards to where and time off the dinner?Thanks


----------



## krefft (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks fantastic guys can't wait..(I'll be the one wearing the bells)
Just a suggestion, you should repost some of these announcements in new threads. You have some big news in the last few posts and I'd hate to see people miss them


----------



## herpingjournal (Sep 20, 2011)

10 days to go


----------



## Colin (Sep 21, 2011)

9 days to go


----------



## Peter-Birch (Sep 22, 2011)

8 days now


----------



## FAY (Sep 24, 2011)

6 days to go


----------



## Kitah (Sep 25, 2011)

Out of curiosity, was the symposium photo comp cancelled? I was looking forward to seeing all the fantastic shortlisted photos again this year, but the competition section on the website has gone!


----------



## Colin (Sep 26, 2011)

4 days to go


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 26, 2011)

see ya all there  im the one with long hair and a smile like a split watermelon


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Sep 26, 2011)

Kitah said:


> Out of curiosity, was the symposium photo comp cancelled? I was looking forward to seeing all the fantastic shortlisted photos again this year, but the competition section on the website has gone!



I was wondering the same thing.....


----------



## FAY (Sep 27, 2011)

3 days to go


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 27, 2011)

Kitah said:


> Out of curiosity, was the symposium photo comp cancelled? I was looking forward to seeing all the fantastic shortlisted photos again this year, but the competition section on the website has gone!



Looking at the Herpetological symposium web site, there was never any photo-competition announce for this year, how can something that doesn't exist be cancelled? :shock:



Joy from S & T said:


> I was wondering the same thing.....



ditto


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up Michael. 
cheers


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Sep 27, 2011)

oh, if only I had a spare $500 laying around.......

hope you guys have a blast!


----------



## Kitah (Sep 27, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Looking at the Herpetological symposium web site, there was never any photo-competition announce for this year, how can something that doesn't exist be cancelled? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ditto



There was, actually. As I said, not long after the submission date passed that section of the website was deleted. I had the page bookmarked, and since its been deleted the page just comes up with a blank AHS page. From what the competition page _did_ say when it was up, was that they were planning on displaying the shortlisted photos for ~1month prior to the symposium event itself. 

I'm not trying to start any arguments or anything, and I hope you don't think I am, but I _know_ it was on the symposium website, and I was merely curious as to why it is gone- whether there wasn't enough support or something?

Edit: I've now been PM'd and had it explained. Thanks


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 28, 2011)

so who is goin to this event?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 28, 2011)

Me

J


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 28, 2011)

sweet, see ya there mate  should be good to finally meet a lot of people in person.
anyone goin should add me to facebook 
Nato Reynolds | Facebook


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2011)

with all the attention focused on the Symposium this weekend I was wondering if the Reptiles Australasia magazine Issue 2 will be out soon? Cant wait for Issue 2 and if its like the first one should be awesome.

maybe this is the cover?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't wait for the complete carpet book to come out + RA issue 2


----------



## Bushman (Sep 28, 2011)

This event has got to be the *herp meet of the year!* Only a few more days to go now.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Sep 28, 2011)

Could it be the herp meet of the decade 



abnrmal91 said:


> I can't wait for the complete carpet book to come out + RA issue 2



The Herp Shop will have it soon  Order from them


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 28, 2011)

Bredlislave said:


> The Herp Shop will have it soon  Order from them



Cheers I will have a look. Thanks.


----------



## Colin (Sep 29, 2011)

the only signed copies available (that I know) are from the symposium. 

So if the book is being advertisered for $80 (to pre order) from other sources the $130 deal for the Symposium 3 course dinner and the FREE book signed by both authors Justin Julander & Nick Mutton is a fantastic deal.. 

I understand the symposium books will be stamped and numbered as being from the official world launch of the book at the Australian Herpetological Symposium as well as being signed by both authors making these copies a collectors item.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 29, 2011)

Damn you Colin that's just rubbing it in that I can't go to the dinner lol.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 29, 2011)

Where abouts will the dinner be held? 
I just got my ticket to the dinner.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 29, 2011)

Chris1 and I will be carpooling so we can chat about it all the way there and back!


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## FAY (Sep 29, 2011)

Jason.R said:


> Where abouts will the dinner be held?
> I just got my ticket to the dinner.




Yes, I would like to know as well.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 29, 2011)

As far as I know, it's at the Sheraton but confirmation is needed.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 29, 2011)

Perhaps everyone will meet in the carpark of a McDonalds like when selling animals :lol:


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 29, 2011)

Haha good idea python mum.


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 29, 2011)

Should be a great day! See you all there


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 30, 2011)

One day to go ..... and the bloody airport baggage handlers decided to strike. It'll be fun at the airports today, I hope all the international visitors are already here.

An international flight carrying 350 people landed in Cairns at 6am yesterday ..... the striking custom officers walked off the job and the passengers spent 3 hours in the arrival hall waiting to be processed. WELCOME TO AUSTRALIA - WE NEED TOURISM.


----------



## ReptileRacksAust (Sep 30, 2011)

Does anybody know where the actual symposium is being held?

I've only learned that its at the University of Sydney from this thread. I've obviously droped off the email updates list.

I'd be very greatful if one of you guys organising this shin dig could email me the details (location within the uni as well). 

I'm currently flying in first thing in the morning, so would like to know where to tell the taxi to take me... )

While I'm at it, has anyone got a spare bed close to the gig?

Cheers,
Phil
[email protected]
0429 400 922


----------



## FAY (Sep 30, 2011)

Anyone know for sure where the dinner will be held and at what time?


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 30, 2011)

ReptileRacksAust said:


> Does anybody know where the actual symposium is being held?
> 
> I've only learned that its at the University of Sydney from this thread. I've obviously droped off the email updates list.
> 
> ...



please if anybody can do the same for me,
ither pm or message me at [email protected]
or let us know on here.....
thanks,
Jake


----------



## FAY (Sep 30, 2011)

Jke, give you a bed close to the gig OR let you know exactly where it is being held?


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 30, 2011)

FAY said:


> Jke, give you a bed close to the gig OR let you know exactly where it is being held?



where it is being held..


----------



## FAY (Sep 30, 2011)

Email sent.


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 30, 2011)

FAY said:


> Email sent.



thanks, didn't get the map though?...


----------



## FAY (Sep 30, 2011)

oh i will try again


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 30, 2011)

FAY said:


> oh i will try again



forgot to add, can you send some contact details of Ursula Burdon please if you have any as it is quite urgent, thank you so much,
Jake


----------



## CHEWY (Oct 1, 2011)

The synmposium is great. It hasn't finished yet, but unfortunately I've had to come to work.
Some absolute geniuses are there and the talks are great.
I've absorbed that much knowledge today that my head is about to explode.

Can't wait for tomorrow.
Thanks to everyone involved in the organisation and giving the lectures.

JD


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hows the symposium? So angry that I had to work and couldn't make it. Enjoy tomorrow as well. Hopefully I can make it next year. Congrats to Neil and his team for organizing what I am sure would be a great weekend.


----------



## Tiliqua (Oct 1, 2011)

Highlights for me so far have been Rob Porter's Rough-scaled Python talk and Michael McFadden's talk on endangered frogs. Both these guys passion and enthusiasm shined through with their presentations. Can't wait to hear about Boelen's pythons tomorrow!


----------



## krefft (Oct 1, 2011)

The whole thing has been amazing. Congrats to all involved. There are some spare seats, so if anyone in Sydney does want to come on Sunday I think you would be welcome (no charge!!)


----------



## Bushman (Oct 2, 2011)

That's great to hear guys. I wish that I could have gone but unfortunately I'm ill.
What a generous offer on Neil's part to make a few spare seats available to those really keen to go but unable to afford it.


----------



## GreatSnakes (Oct 2, 2011)

Heard the gala dinner was cancelled. What happened?


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Oct 2, 2011)

we have been helping relatives move all weekend (in this god awful rain) and would have loooooved to have come. shame to hear if the dinner was cancelled


----------



## Glimmerman (Oct 2, 2011)

My opinion of the symposium is a little different than Kreft's. The organization and communication will require significant improvement next year if they would like this to be a 100% success.

Unfortunately this experience has been seriously tainted by lack of communication and lack of logistical organisation. For $499 per ticket I would have at least expected it to be a catered event and morning tea and lunch supplied (other than biscuits). The attendees were not informed that the dinner was cancelled till 4 hrs prior to the event. I know many people who book accommodation for the gala dinner and could not cancel it due to late cancellation. 

On a positive note, The talks and presentations have been 1st grade quality, with overseas and local specialist sharing their unique experiences and knowledge. I thank them for there time and knowledge transfer, and hope that this experience doesn't reflect on their opinion of herpetoculture in Australia.


----------



## krefft (Oct 2, 2011)

Mate I agree. 
They defiantly need to come up with a better way of communicating with delegates, and promoting the event.
I did hear that they didn't know the books for the dinner weren't going to show up until the 11th hour so I'll cut them some slack there.
The number of attendees was disappointing considering the quality of the speakers.
A big thanks to all of them. Today was fantastic. The Boelens and Chondro talks were the standout's for me...oh, and the Blue Iguana's.

And we didn't get to discuss rabbits...


----------



## Basssman (Oct 2, 2011)

Chris I think the number of attendees might be because they priced themselves out of attracting a larger audience, doesn't matter who is speaking alot of people can't afford $1k+ for such a event, I think the price drop came too late for alot of people, hopefully next year it is abit better planned and more affordable off the bat to a larger group of people

Cheers sam


----------



## killimike (Oct 2, 2011)

I am so disappointed that I couldn't make it!

A little bit like Basssman said, originally it was way out of my price range. So I organised stuff on this weekend. Then the price dropped. I could have gotten out of my obligations with some difficulty, but I let it go. 

Hearing now that the books weren't there and the dinner was cancelled, I am glad that I didn't change my plans. Tho, if I had heard before this morning that there was the possibility to attend free of charge today, I might have made it for a few hours.

I will be at the next one tho!


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 2, 2011)

It would have been worth attending today. The reproductive medicine talk was a good one for anyone thinking of breeding and Rico's talk on GTPs was also a great one for the breeders. As he and Marc Spataro pointed out, many captive pythons are too fat and this can lead to problems. Having people like Marc study their species (Boelens for him) in the field as well as captivity really contributes enormously to the hobby.


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 2, 2011)

If i had known there was going to be chondro talk i would have made it down for the weekend, why wasn't this talk on the website.


----------



## Bushman (Oct 2, 2011)

Ryan, it was in the programme of events. There's a copy of it in post #34 of this thread. 
Like you, I would have loved to hear the GTP talk by Rico Walder.


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 3, 2011)

It's good to be back in warm Cairns, leaving noisy, windy, wet Sydney behind BUT - all the talks were excellent. There wasn't a moment when I would start dozing off, all the speakers were eloquent, delivering informative and interesting presentations that were well prepared. Thank you all.


----------



## Bushman (Oct 4, 2011)

That's good to hear Michael. The calibre of speakers and topics sounds top notch. 
Shame about the weather. Sounds like Sydney was immitating Melbourne.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 4, 2011)

As attendees were aware, there were some logistical glitches this year, not the least of which has been the failure of the Carpet Python book to arrive in time for the dinner launch. I understand they are here now, but held up at DHL for clearance today. It was decided at the 11th hour to cancel the launch/dinner for Saturday because of this.

The flow of info to those wanting to attend was not good, but it should be acknowledged that the 2011 Symposium was subjected to a significant amount of 'information sabotage' in the past 3-4 months, and this had the effect of disrupting the distribution of information because of the amount of time needed to correct the misinformation being spread. This was happening right up to the last minute.

The speakers, like last year, were amazing. They are all highly approachable, wonderful and interesting people, doing the most amazing things in their lives.For me it was great to catch up with Rico Walder, Justin Julander and Emmanuel Van Heygen again. I hardly know them, but they seem like old friends already! I thought Mark Spataro's Boelen's Python presentation was outstanding - a beautifully illustrated talk on this mysterious and unusual python which lives in perhaps the most inaccessible habitat of any species on earth.

It is somewhat unfair to single out Mark Spataro, because ALL presenters were absolutely top class. I left home north of Port Macquarie on my bike at a cold 4.30am Saturday and was at the uni by 8.45, and came home 400km through the rain on Sunday night, but the rewards offered by attending the Symposium far outweigh any discomfort and inconvenience in getting to and from the venue.

Congratulations to Neil once again for his entrepreneurial efforts in promoting herpetology as a multifaceted discipline, and brickbats to those who tried so hard to disrupt the planning of the event. 

Jamie


----------



## Colin (Oct 4, 2011)

krefft said:


> I did hear that they didn't know the books for the dinner weren't going to show up until the 11th hour so I'll cut them some slack there.



yes chris from what I understand they didn't know the books were not showing up until the last minute and its pretty hard to hold a book launch without the books. 

with luck the books should be deleivered very soon and after this Im sure neil will make an announcement about the re-scheduling of the dinner and the book launch at this time.

I'm guessing that it will be held before Justin Julander and Nick Mutton return overseas so not only will the signed copies of the book be available but the people at the dinner/book launch will be able to meet and speak to both these guys if they haven'y already done so at the symposium over the weekend.

congratulatulations to neil and associates for the second Australian Herpetoligical Symposiuum and I look forward the the thrd one next year.


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds like a special event that shouldn't be missed. Hopefully next year. Glad to hear you all enjoyed it and were able to turn a deaf ear on those trying to sabotage it. That isn't nice at all but didn't stop anyone which was great to see.

We were thinking of you Jamie, riding home in the crap weather. Good to see you got home safely to tell us all about the the symposium.


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 4, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> The flow of info to those wanting to attend was not good, but it should be acknowledged that the 2011 Symposium was subjected to a significant amount of 'information sabotage' in the past 3-4 months, and this had the effect of disrupting the distribution of information because of the amount of time needed to correct the misinformation being spread. This was happening right up to the last minute.
> 
> Jamie



It would not of been hard to add a more details of the event on the website. As stated i would have made it down if i knew there was going to be a chondro talk by Rico Walder.


----------



## Colin (Oct 4, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> It would not of been hard to add a more details of the event on the website. As stated i would have made it down if i knew there was going to be a chondro talk by Rico Walder.




ryan if you looked at the original symposium website which was linked from the Reptiles Australasia site the program of events with the information on Rico Walder has been up for at least 6 months.. 

Australian Herpetological Symposium



align="center"
|- 
| 10:45 AM
| Rico Walder
| Morelia viridis - Improving your breeding success
|-





original link Australian Herpetological Symposium
accessed from this icon on the RA site


----------

